# killer hornets



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Check the size of these suckers!

enormous-and-horrifying


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funniest comment:

Daniel Rezaiekhaligh · They seem pretty docile there, sleeping in their friends hand.

Reply · Paul Willett · It's not connected to his body. They're flying it back to their lair.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Aww, they are soooo cute!

(And by cute, I mean they can stay in Asia and be all cute over there. Distance makes the heart grow fonder, n' all...) :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those would make me run faster than 25mph.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm good! I've been to China, now, I don't know that I'll be heading back....but of course you know, someone is going to cook some of them and POOF!! New delicacy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy smokes! They could be some cool props.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sorta with Zurgh, they're great. In Asia. I like the only dangerous buggy types to be slow and crawling, if that's alright. I'll stick to my spiders thanks, they can have the deadly hornets.


----------

